# Help me please



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's a problem for hunting or not but I would just sight in that way and focus more on your target instead of your pin. You can sight in so your pin sits just under what you are focusing on for your target.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

It's target panic. Try blindbaling. you can also try putting the pin over the target and bring the bow down to where you want to be instead of up.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

YOU HAVE TARGET PANIC...... GET SOME PRO. HELP ASAP. YOU MUST......OR YOU WILL SUFFER FOREVER............


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> YOU HAVE TARGET PANIC...... GET SOME PRO. HELP ASAP. YOU MUST......OR YOU WILL SUFFER FOREVER............


The bad news is that Mike is right.

The worse news is that you probably can't correct it before hunting season starts.

The good news is that it can be controlled. It just takes a while. And you should find a good coach to help you.

Let us know where you live and someone may be able to recommend a coach.

Allen


----------



## roxysdsm (Sep 4, 2011)

just north of pittsburgh


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Sure fire test to really see of you have TP. Pull back on your target and make sure your thumb is not in any position to make the trigger fire. If you can hold on the target "knowing" your not able to fire the release........you have TP.

You are consciously trying to aim and command the execution of the shot at the same time..... unfortunately that is impossible.

If you are in the starting stages of TP it will be easier to fix. It takes 21 days to retrain the subconscious.


----------

